# DOW 10,000 PaRtY!!



## numbercruncher (7 October 2008)

Break out your Party hats and Limbo sticks, the DOW breaks 10 000 ! ( as expected ) - The question is just how low can weee go !

Every limbo boy and girl, all around the limbo world ......

Surely mega Inflation out of this quagmire is on the horizion ?

Be safe


----------



## Doris (7 October 2008)

*Re: DOW 10,000 PaRtY !!*

At 12:48pm on Wall St The Dow is 9766 - down 559 = 5.41%  

12:52pm : 9792 - down 553 = 5.16%

12:57pm : 9803 - down 521 = 5.05%

It's been bouncing up and down 0.2 - 0.4 % for the past 15 minutes.  

London down 8.5%  Paris down 9.8%

Blame Asia!

But it's the time line of the rescue package that is the concern.


----------

